# Upscale casual chain vs fine dining



## edcboh (Jul 25, 2007)

Right now I'm working the deep fryer and flat top grill, but would like to try out the other stations (broil, saute, salads). Should I work up to those stations at the chain restaurant before moving to fine dining? Is it be better to stay at the chain while at culinary school so that when I graduate I have a solid 2 years of experience at one restaurant albeit an upscale chain, or have one year of experience here and another year somewhere else?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I'd get the experience on the other stations where you are at first. It's less likely that a fine-dining place is going to take the time to train someone to cook meat to temp or work saute. Just be careful of learning any bad habits/standards at the casual dining place.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Stay at the chain and master all the stations.....there is no shame
in a job well done, and in some cases you will learn more about consistency
and proper habits at an upscale chain.....round yourself out working 
some high volume breakfast flipping eggs....that will give you the speed
and finesse you need to work at a finer establishment on saute.......school
should give you the basic knowledge, but, experience will come from all
the practical experience you are getting now.......the worst thing in the world
would be to start cooking in a fine dining kitchen and get shelved on the pantry station....no shame in pantry....its just a possibility, and it sounds like you want all the experience you can get......all said and done....stay where you are and learn all you can and for good measure, really, go learn to cook breakfast....good luck, and I hope this finds you well.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Good, Sound advice from both Greg and Even Stephen.


----------

